# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Χειριστηριο συναγερμου καμμενο

## gg4a

Γεια σας εχω το παρακατω χειριστηριο συναγερμου καθωςπηγα να το φορτισω εκανα λαθος στην ταση με αποτελεσμα να καει αυτο που βρισκεται κοντα στο ηχειο μηπως γνωριζει κανεις τι ειναι αυτο για μα το αλλαξω ευχαριστω.ανεβαζω φωτο.

20160514_110957.jpg

----------


## nyannaco

Να το φορτίσεις;;; Εχει επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία;;;
Οπως και να έχει, φαίνεται να την άκουσε κανονικά και το βλέπω λίγο ζόρικο να επισκευάζεται, είναι πολύ πιθανό η ζημιά να μην περιορίζεται στο ημιαγωγό που έλιωσε. 
Ρώτησες πόσο έχει να το αγοράσεις;

Edit: τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, μάλλον δεν είναι τηλεχειριστήριο, ε; Τί είναι τελικά;

----------


## gg4a

Το χειριστηριο απο συναγερμο ειναι.Με ειπαν 80 ευρω για καινουργιο,εχει και μπαταρια.20160514_110139.jpg

----------


## gg4a

Εχει μεσα και μπαταρια επαναφορτιζομενη.Δεν ξερω πως λεγεται αυτο που ελιωσε για να το αλλαξω και να δω εαν δουλευει.

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό που εξερράγη είναι πυκνωτής τανταλίου και δεν νομίζω να δουλέψει αν το αλλάξεις. Επίσης δεν έχει ηχείο αλλά buzzer.

----------


## gg4a

Σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Καλημερα
αγορασα δυο κοντρολερακια στα 433mhz αλλα δεν προσεξα οτι δεν ειναι code learning.Εψαξα λιγο και βρηκα οτι αυτα προγραμματιζοντται μεσω των διακοπτων 0-1
1.jpg

σε σχεση με τα υπαχρων διακοπτακια που εχει ο δεκτης πως πανε τωρα. στο 1 ειναι το μεσαιο με το Η και στο 0 μεσαιο με L ?

----------


## FILMAN

Προφανώς ναι.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Ευχαριστω.θα το κοιταξω αν παιζει μεσα στο σαβ/κο.

----------

